
Indefinite detention on US soil? - archiebunker
https://theintercept.com/2016/02/23/obamas-plan-to-close-guantanamo-would-establish-indefinite-detention-on-us-soil/
======
archiebunker
Currently, 91 prisoners remain in the prison, down from a peak of nearly 800.
Of those who remain, 35 are currently approved for release and transfer to a
third-party country. Many have been awaiting transfer since 2009. The
administration’s plan would release these men quickly while identifying more
who may be eligible for clearance. It would also wind down the prison
population to a smaller number of detainees who would likely never be approved
for release. These “forever prisoners” would make up the population of the
future prison facility somewhere in the United States.

